# Please Recommend Processor(s) to Scale DVDs to 1080p



## berimbaucrytz (9 mo ago)

I need advice deciding between two schemes for deinterlacing and scaling 480 content to achieve the best results affordable on a late model 1080p 50" plasma TV. I decided against even the best Sony 48 or 55" OLED TVs as all TVs today are 4K, and however intelligent the algorithms in their processors are, scaling 480 to 4K is likely to generate too many artifacts.

My collection of movies and TV series is sizable but only 30-odd movies and one TV series are on 1080p BD. The rest are on DVD, though pressed from Warners, Sony, Universal, Fox, CBS/Paramount, Studio Canal, et al.

Rather than my Oppo 95 or Pioneer LX500 players, I'd rather use the BD drive in the HTPC that I want to build-outputting the video via HDMI and the audio via USB to a DAC. The good news is I do no gaming, so I may not need a super powerful video card. But how much horsepower will I still need to make my DVDs look their best on a plasma?

I only know of two ways to do this. The first way is this expensive box, not that I have any experience using it. Lumagen

The second way is certainly far most popular: Use an HTPC with a suitably powerful graphics card and madVR software, or the Jinc utility which I believe is built into JRiver player. But while Jinc's learning curve might not be very steep most users say madVR can take you days or weeks to produce decent results. I don't mind putting in reasonable time to learn as much as I can so long as my efforts bear good looking fruit.

However, the big concern here is fan noise, power draw and/or heat emission. My HTPC build is way overdue but it also needs to be virtually (~ 80%) silent-and in a case no bigger than this.
SilverStone GD04 INTRODUCTION

But a madVR user said this silent card's too weak.
GeForce GT 1030 | Specifications | GeForce and to scale DVDs for a 1080p plasma-even when viewed 10 to 12 feet away-I'd at least need a card idling at 82 watts like this one.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 Graphics Card

And the card's idling fan noise levels really aren't rated too well.
The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 Review, Feat. Zotac: Fighting Brute Force With Power Efficiency

Same with this card.
The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 Super Review, Feat. EVGA SC Ultra: Recalibrating The Mainstream Market

There is a fanless version of the 1650.
Is Silent GPU Any Good? Palit GTX 1650 KalmX

But that's assuming I wouldn't actually need some stronger and even noisier card for great looking DVDs on a 50" plasma @ 10 feet, using madVR or Jinc.

So is asking for low fan noise and stellar DVD to 1080p scaling from a video card pretty much asking for the impossible?

If so, then unless this less costly model would give exceptionally good results on my screen and viewing distance https://www.kramerav.com/us/product/vp-424c , would this processor produce indispensably better images? Lumagen

BUT I'll be sending the audio to an external DAC via USB, so any problems syncing the video with the audio while the pc's playing the DVD via JRiver?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Honestly, the scaling done by both of my 4k screens is pretty remarkable.

Before you start down a path of processing all of the files, play them back and see how they look. The TV could process them just as well as anything you do on the PC. And aside from gpu processing, you could just rely on cpu processing. From what I was reading the last time that I setup MPC-HC a few months ago, cpu is preferred over gpu.


----------



## berimbaucrytz (9 mo ago)

JimE said:


> Honestly, the scaling done by both of my 4k screens is pretty remarkable.
> 
> Before you start down a path of processing all of the files, play them back and see how they look. The TV could process them just as well as anything you do on the PC. And aside from gpu processing, you could just rely on cpu processing. From what I was reading the last time that I setup MPC-HC a few months ago, cpu is preferred over gpu.


 Of course, the iGPU will be the first choice, at least for comparing what the TV's processor can do for most of my DVDs. I only reasoned that if the pc also had the right gpu card, that might prove to be the best balance between 1080p rendering quality and power consumption (heat and fan noise) that it would ultimately show which of the three available methods would prove the best way, such as 
ps://www.notebookcheck.net/GeFor...vs-Quadro-P2000_10227_9860_8886.247598.0.html


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You're still comparing video cards (gpu), and in this case, that link goes to laptop versions.

I'm saying, direct playback with player as 480P and let the TV do the work.
Or playback and upscale using the cpu.
Or playback and upscale using the gpu.

As for just gpus, you aren't likely to see a noticeable difference between any of the last few generations for simple scaling. The only reason to compare performance, would be if you are going to use them for processing. Such as using a video program to actually re-encode and save the files at a higher resolution. In which case, you would need to know which models are supported by the software used. Or again, rely on the cpu, which is preferred.

Based on my testing and usage, I wouldn't waste the time re-encoding.


----------

